# BaWü-Jetzt noch "schnell" Lehrgang + Prüfung machen?



## K-Inge (2. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in BaWü sind die Lehrgänge mit anschließender Prüfung ja immer nach den Sommerferien. 
Ich war 2009 auch schon so gut wie angemeldet, nur leider haben mir familiäre Gründe in buchstäblich letzter Sekunde einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Nun ist familentechnisch zwar wieder alles in Butter, nur ich stehe ohne Fischereischein da...

Habe ich irgendeine Möglichkeit, jetzt noch an einem Lehrgang teilzunehmen, oder muss ich bis nach den Sommerferien warten? Gibts vielleicht Angelschulen oder ähnliches?

Grüße Inge #h


----------



## Patrick_87 (3. April 2010)

*AW: BaWü-Jetzt noch "schnell" Lehrgang + Prüfung machen?*

hallo inge!

Die Fischerprüfung für das Jahr 2010 findet in Baden-Württemberg  einheitlich am dritten Freitag im November statt. 

http://www.lfvbw.de/78.0.html

http://www.lfvbaden.de/21.0.html

wird also vor dem herbst wohl leider nichts.


----------



## K-Inge (4. April 2010)

*AW: BaWü-Jetzt noch "schnell" Lehrgang + Prüfung machen?*

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habs befürchtet. Werde ich mich wohl gedulden müssen....

PS: Der User, der mir eine persönliche Nachricht gesendet hat, bitte nochmal melden, ich habe sie versehentlich gelöscht.


----------

